# Just ordered a new Lynskey R255 Ti bike



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Lynskey is having a sale on their bikes. I received 35% off my total order. Couldn't beat that, so I added some upgrades to sweeten the deal!

Item Sku Qty Subtotal
2014 R255 with Ultegra 6800 / Sram Force 22 / Dura Ace 9000

Natural Titanium or Painted Finish?
Natural Titanium Finish 
Choose your desired Natural Titanium Finish.
Bright Brushed 
Graphics Options
White Decals 
Fork
Lynskey Pro Carbon 43mm Rake 1-1/18" Straight Carbon Steerer 
Upgrade Drive Train and Brakes
Shimano Ultegra 6800 
Build Kit Size
M (42cm Handlebar, 100mm Stem, 172.5mm Crankarms) 
Headset Upgrade
Cane Creek 110 (or ZS) 
Add a Spare Hanger
Replaceable Rear Hanger MISC-DH256 
Wheelset
Mavic Ksyrium Elite 
Saddle and Bar Tape Color
Black 
ISM Saddle Upgrade
Lynskey Saddle (Color chosen above.) 
Would you like us to build this bike?
No 
Oversized Shipping Surcharge
Within the United States (Lower 48 States) and Canada 
Frame Size
M 

COMP-R255-6800-M 1 $6,220.00
Subtotal $6,220.00
Shipping & Handling $177.47
Discount -$2,177.00
Grand Total (Excl.Tax) $4,220.47
Tax $0.00
Grand Total (Incl.Tax) $4,220.47

I added the hand crafted bright brushed finish for a slicker looking ride!!

I chose the R255 because it has a more relaxed frameset. It is similar to a Bianchi Infinito and Giant Defy Advanced geometry. I'm 54 and have dgenerated discs in the C 4,5,6 and L 4,5,6 vertabrae, so riding anything more aggressive just won't work comfortably for me.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds like you are set, post some pics once you are off riding.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

It won't be here for a while, probably around Christmas or so, that's the downside. The upside is, I saved over $2k with the 35% off. I've always wanted a Lynskey Ti bike, but they were always out of my price point. I've never seen them at these prices before!!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I've been looking at Lynskey options myself and thought they had just raised prices at the same time they offered the 35% off over 5000 so it was a net wash, or am I wrong? Anyway, sweet bike - that geometry is what I am looking for also, but am leaning toward a disc brake bike. Did you look at the Litespeed T5 as an option also? Very interested in your thoughts / review when you get it!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I looked at a few other Ti bikes like the Moots Vamoots, Seven, and Litespeed, but they were all more money for basically the same thing. The prices on all bikes go up every year, CF, aluminum and Ti alike, and I expected that. I did save overall though. Before I ordered a complete bike from them, I priced out individual components at PBK, Chain Reaction, and Nashbar. It was more money to buy things separately, than to buy the complete bike at Lynskey. 

I previously owned a Bianchi Infinito and a Giant Defy Advanced 1, so I knew I wanted a Ti frame with a relaxed geometry like the others. I do not race, but am an avid rider. At 54, I need comfort, not something aggressive.

I was almost going to order an R230 instead of the R255 until I watched a few Youtube videos explaining the differences. The R230 was more aggressive, similar to the Giant TCR series, and that's not what I wanted. 

I didn't look at a disc break option. I figured regular brakes as usual. 

I used to ride in club rides, and am not sure if I'll go back to doing that again or not. I like to get out and enjoy the ride, not feel like I'm racing against others.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Based on history, I'd recommend Lynskey.
They have an actual physical address on their site and names of folks that you deal with.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

mikerp said:


> Based on history, I'd recommend Lynskey.
> They have an actual physical address on their site and names of folks that you deal with.


I chatted many times online an on the phone with Don and Mike before I ordered my Lynskey. They were very patient with me answering the hundreds of questions I had. I'm about 330 miles from Chattanooga. I'm thinking of just driving up there to pick up my bike and thanking them in person for guiding me in the right direction. Can't wait until it's done!!

You aren't going to get ANY person on the phone or online with BD. I guarantee that!!


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

adjtogo said:


> You aren't going to get ANY person on the phone or online with BD. I guarantee that!!


Thank you, that's the point I was looking to make.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

How did you deal with fit issues, given that their frames aren't made in typical sizing? And did you consider the Silver Series? I see that they're also made with a relaxed geometry….


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

bigskychuck said:


> How did you deal with fit issues, given that their frames aren't made in typical sizing? And did you consider the Silver Series? I see that they're also made with a relaxed geometry….


The Silver Series bikes only come with Shimano 105. I wanted Ultegra 6800 with the 11 speed cassette.

Also, the Silver series frames weigh more, and don't come with options to upgrade to different wheelset or headset. I could have bought just the frame and built up the bike from scratch, however, it came out more than buying a complete bike directly from Lynskey. So, I chose to go with the R255, which has the same geometry as the Peloton in the Silver Series. It will weigh less, and I'll have upgraded components, and a bike that will last for a very long time.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

In regards to frame sizing, there is no such thing as "typical" sizing, you need to know what measurement matters for you and look for that measurement, it comes down to total geometry.
I have one of the first "Breakaway" frames to be made by Lynskey, great frame, built as a rain/backup/trainer. In my case I just bought the frame and built the bike, less frills, a bit more weight, and not as stiff (this can be a good thing).


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

mikerp said:


> In regards to frame sizing, there is no such thing as "typical" sizing, you need to know what measurement matters for you and look for that measurement, it comes down to total geometry.
> I have one of the first "Breakaway" frames to be made by Lynskey, great frame, built as a rain/backup/trainer. In my case I just bought the frame and built the bike, less frills, a bit more weight, and not as stiff (this can be a good thing).


Lynskey has a chart for height and frame sizing on their website. Talk to Don Irwin and he'll get you on the right frame size and the right bike. I can't say enough about their superior customer service. They care about their riders and buyers.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

adjtogo said:


> Lynskey has a chart for height and frame sizing on their website. Talk to Don Irwin and he'll get you on the right frame size and the right bike. I can't say enough about their superior customer service. They care about their riders and buyers.


My response should have been directed towards "bigskychuck", his question was in regards to Lyskey's height approach while other companies use a numeric approach (mostly based on seat tube). If it were me I would not use the height approach, as it doesn't take physical characteristics into account. I've got a large inseam and less torso, overall height would put me on the next size up which wouldn't work, hence "bigskychuck's" concern on sizing.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

You will love it! I love mine. Don and the team at Lynskey are great. I have the R230 and it's my forever bike. Enjoy!


----------



## joe452 (Dec 23, 2012)

The right size frame and the fit was why I went to my local LBS to order my helix. also I wasn't in love with there build. You will have a very nice ride when you get it.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for that info. I've been riding steel in size 57, and it looks like I would need a large Lynskey, but i'll have to look more at the exact geometry, I guess.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

congrats, i love my R330.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I can't wait!! By the time it arrives, I should be recovered from double hernia surgery, which was scheduled for today, but was rescheduled for December 18th. I just got over sinusitis and bronchitis, and was taking Levaquin at first, but it didn't take care of it all, so I was put on the z-pack. That knocked it out, but I finished my dosage up this morning. When I got admitted and interviewed by the anesthisiest, I was told protocol said I had to wait two weeks after a lung or bronchial infection, just in case I'd have a bronchialspasm during surgery. And that wouldn't be good.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

bigskychuck said:


> Thanks for that info. I've been riding steel in size 57, and it looks like I would need a large Lynskey, but i'll have to look more at the exact geometry, I guess.


Do the measurements on Competitive Cyclist
Bike Fit Calculator | Find Your Bike Size | Competitive Cyclist
Have someone help you and do them more than once.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll try that fit calculator. I actually have a diagram of my bike fit, but putting it together with the bike geometry remains a bit of a mystery to me. Unfortunately my closest Lynskey dealer is more than 200 miles away.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

bigskychuck said:


> I'll try that fit calculator. I actually have a diagram of my bike fit, but putting it together with the bike geometry remains a bit of a mystery to me. Unfortunately my closest Lynskey dealer is more than 200 miles away.


Give Lynskey a call and speak to Don Irwin. He was extremely helpful!! I'm sure he can answer all of your questions. There aren't any shops in my area anywhere that carry Lynskey. Their facility is approximately 330 miles from me. I might just take a mini vacation to Chattanooga and pick up the bike when it's ready.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Don at Lynskey is the man. He cares about his owners as does the company. I couldn't be more please with his service and knowledge. The bike is "as advertised". Comfortable, efficient and plenty fast. You will love it!


----------



## Howard3 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Agreed*



Srode said:


> I've been looking at Lynskey options myself and thought they had just raised prices at the same time they offered the 35% off over 5000 so it was a net wash, or am I wrong? Anyway, sweet bike - that geometry is what I am looking for also, but am leaning toward a disc brake bike. Did you look at the Litespeed T5 as an option also? Very interested in your thoughts / review when you get it![/QUOTE
> 
> It seems, that when compared to last year's prices, this year's prices went way up - and to counterbalance this, somewhat, they introduced a 25% - 35% off sale.
> 
> ...


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

adjtogo said:


> You aren't going to get ANY person on the phone or online with BD. I guarantee that!!


Funny, when I bought my 29er from BD, I both e-mailed them with questions (got answers quickly), and talked on the phone with their rep when I had a problem with ordering (very friendly and professional service).


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone have any input on the fork and headset choices Lynskey offers? Are the Cane Creek headset and the pro carbon fork worth the upgrade costs?

Thanks


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

bigskychuck said:


> Anyone have any input on the fork and headset choices Lynskey offers? Are the Cane Creek headset and the pro carbon fork worth the upgrade costs?
> 
> Thanks


I opted for for Cane Creek headset and ENVE 2.0 fork. It was recommended by Don at Lynskey. Bike is stable at any speed.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

bigskychuck said:


> Anyone have any input on the fork and headset choices Lynskey offers? Are the Cane Creek headset and the pro carbon fork worth the upgrade costs?
> 
> Thanks


I went with chris king. Been thinking about replacing my alphaQ with an ENVE one o these days.


----------



## rnd96 (Sep 6, 2011)

I've recently been researching Ti bikes due to some of the very same reasons mentioned throughout. Essentially I am very concerned about spending nearly the same cash for a carbon bike that may likely crack or become inoperable due to varying issues. The Ti route seems the way to go.

I've stumbled upon Lynskey after searching the web. Needless to say I'm very intrigued. I'm not into racing, but definitely like going out and doing 30-100 mile rides. I've got my starter bike, albeit a very nice Trek Aluminum 2.3, but have made a great upgrade along the way in the set of some HED Ardennes SLs with Conti GP4000s 25c tires that have made a BIG difference.

So, if the OP is still around, how would you rate and give your opinions on the R255 now after you have had it for some time?


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm glad you asked!!

I've put nearly 500 miles on the Lynskey R255 so far, and all I can say is WOW!!! I'm amazed at the ride quality!!! 

On my first ride, the weather wasn't the best for Florida, and I was just coming off of emergency hernia surgery, so i wasn't in the best of shape. I inflated the 700 x 25 Conti 4-Season tires with the Vectran belt to 110 psi on both the front and back. Just starting out, I could tell the bike was much smoother than any carbon bike I've ever had. After hitting the three mile mark, I decided to speed up a bit. I wasn't on the best of the smoothest of roads, and I felt a little vibration in my hands. At first, I was contemplating getting the Thompson carbon handlebars, as I was thinking some of the vibration might be from the bars. Needless to say, once I got on a much smoother road, the vibration went away. I pedaled 15 miles at a 15 mph pace my first ride. 

On my second ride, I decided to inflate the rear tire to 100 psi, and the front tire to 90 psi. Much smoother and much better results. I figured it was going to take a little adjusting the psi in the tires to find a sweet spot. I usually use Conti Gatorskins, but decided to put the 4 Season tires on this time, as they have more traction than the Gatorskins. Sometimes, I ride early in the morning with the dew collecting on the ground, making it a bit slippery. And sometimes, I might be in the middle of a ride, and we'd get a pop up shower here and there, so I figured the traction on the 4 seasons would be better than no traction.

This past Monday, I took my longest ride at 35 miles. I rode into a headwind, averaging 15.3 mph on the way there. I averaged nearly 22 mph on the way back.

The Lynskey is well built and a joy to ride!! I'm enjoying every minute of it, and I'd highly recommend any Lynskey Ti bike to anyone in the market for a new bike!!

Now, for the Shimano Ultegra 6800...FANTASTIC!!! My previous bikes had Ultegra 6700 and the other one, SRAM FORCE. Right off the bat, I can tell you I hated SRAM from the first day I had it. I always had a problem with shifting, no matter how many times the LBS tried to fix it. The Ultegra 6700 vs. the 6800 is like night and day. The 6800 shifts much quieter and smother. It is much more responsive, and the hoods are much more comfortable to ride in.

I have the Enve 2.0 carbon fork. I could have probably just bought the Lynskey carbon fork and been just as happy, but I only paid $60 more for the ENVE fork, so I upgraded when I ordered the bike.

If you're looking to buy a Lynskey, look in their "hot deals" section. You can get an R230 with a 105 mix for $2775. I went for the R255 as I'm 54 and have degenerated discs in my neck and lower back. I needed something that wasn't as aggressive, but still fast.

I'm done with riding in groups, so I'm just on my own. The local bike group here has two speeds, fast and faster. I want to get exercise, and enjoy the ride, not die on a ride.



rnd96 said:


> I've recently been researching Ti bikes due to some of the very same reasons mentioned throughout. Essentially I am very concerned about spending nearly the same cash for a carbon bike that may likely crack or become inoperable due to varying issues. The Ti route seems the way to go.
> 
> I've stumbled upon Lynskey after searching the web. Needless to say I'm very intrigued. I'm not into racing, but definitely like going out and doing 30-100 mile rides. I've got my starter bike, albeit a very nice Trek Aluminum 2.3, but have made a great upgrade along the way in the set of some HED Ardennes SLs with Conti GP4000s 25c tires that have made a BIG difference.
> 
> So, if the OP is still around, how would you rate and give your opinions on the R255 now after you have had it for some time?


----------

